
Six global banks join forces to create digital currency - uptownfunk
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjH8s3QkIXWAhVS3GMKHW-mCs4QFggrMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcontent%2F20c10d58-8d9c-11e7-a352-e46f43c5825d&usg=AFQjCNFfOlpwOTwqDZlkXmnpjwke15Rfgg
======
Meph504
This is a google redirect to ft.com a pay gate site, not google itself.

